# Studying Alone vs. With Company



## Mbaruh (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm not talking necessarily about what you prefer or how you usually study, but which kind of studying you think is more beneficial to you and yields better results.

Do you find it more effective to sit on your own, or studying with others while exchanging ideas?
Do you have extroverted judgement and introverted perception, or the opposite (talking about the first two functions)?


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

I am Pi/Je. I find it more effective to sit on my own instead of studying with others. It makes it easier to study and understand the subject at my own pace. Besides if I start making funny faces while thinking or if I start talking to myself, I will not have to worry about creeping anyone out.:laughing:


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

I prefer studying with company. When I'm alone I get distracted easily and have great trouble staying focussed. If everyone is working on the same thing it kind of becomes a competition between everyone who can learn things the fastest. This gives me motivation to work harder.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I need to be alone most of the times when studying or working with my projects and hobbies. I dislike group work. I would not mind studying in a library surrounded by people, as long as they are quiet.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

With company, my judgement function is introverted. I study in the library or at a friend's place (can't get anything done at home) and as long as the company is not leaving their seat and returning every 15 minutes, I like it. We study quietly, but it's nice to have someone to share your observant remarks with and to occasionally complain about the misery to. When I had my 5-week study leave, every time I went to the library I stayed for 8-10 hours and it was also great to have someone to take a break with every few hours. 

Not any company qualifies though. I once went to the library with a person who kept talking all the time and pointing out useless things from a subject I didn't concentrate on that day. Didn't make the same mistake twice.


----------



## Neurotic Nerd (Dec 31, 2012)

I have enough difficulty when alone trying to concentrate on anything, so definitely alone. Other people tend to be very distracting to me, and when in the company of others I would find it very difficult to remove my attention and focus from them and onto whatever I was trying to learn.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

INTJ 

Instead of simply repeating the same information to myself over and over again, I find it easier to remember little bits of information after they have been presented in a (often literally) new voice.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

It depends on what I am studying. If it is something I need to memorize, then I would have to be alone. If it is something that requires diverse opinions upon the subject, then a brainstorming session would be great.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I have an extroverted judging function and it's rather difficult for me, as I'm totally unable to concentrate with any unproductive human beings around me, so I prefer "studying", which is mostly "reading, what I need to know about twice", alone ^^
I tend to remember a lot even from the first time I heard or read something on, but to get a good view of what I know and what I don't completely know, I usually ask someone to just listen to me, talking about the topic. I hate talking to myself and another person can also check, if what I say is correct.
Still, I have the problem, that I can't concentrate with any background noises - that's also why I never listen to music while studying (an that "raining sound" - app, that makes relaxing rain noises drives me crazy)


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

Well, it really depends of the subject.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

Ninjaws said:


> I prefer studying with company. When I'm alone I get distracted easily and have great trouble staying focussed.


This is also true for me (Pi-Je type). I don't relate to the competition parts, but I definitely get way too distracted if I'm on my own. If I do have to study alone, I tend to start a text conversation with a friend, just so I'll have an excuse to focus on something else for a minute out of every five. 

This is supposed to be really bad form for studying, psychologically speaking, but it's the way that works for me.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Judging function extraverted aux. 

Alone. Even on a project with people, I'll think it through first. I can, however, think aloud at times.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

trying to study with others is a joke in my experience, I would do it with my friends for their sake but never felt like I got much out of it and would have to go study on my own anyways. Other people don't focus, they just chat or get me confused, I don't feel like I'm absorbing the information when I'm focusing on interacting with other people.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

alone because nobody wants to study with me


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Alone, I start talking to people or they start talking. I can't study with noise. I used to hang out with my friend and we would study on our own but she would talk while she read and I couldn't stand that.


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

Alone and usually in odd and uncomfortable positions (need this kind of tension to stay focused)


----------



## JackA (Oct 6, 2015)

Mostly alone, but some tasks are better to be done with company


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I prefer studying alone. I can alternate between watching Youtube videos on the topic and random stupid things on Youtube.


----------



## CreepyArcher (Mar 26, 2015)

My favourite way to study is with one trusted person reading aloud so I can interrupt with my thoughts and elaborations, while pacing. I'm mainly an auditory learner, and I do better if I can talk about the ideas and form them into theories. I can do it alone but I get bored and unless I'm partially distracted I'm going to drift off into thought. At the very least, I like to study with a low level of noise, like music.
I'm an INTx, mainly Ji-Pe (INTP).


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Prefers studying myself, but that's nigh impossible at a graduate school environment. So I do find myself collaborating with other students on assignments, especially on higher-level topics courses.


----------

